

Introducing uProxy - a safer path to the Internet - Kilo-byte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ6BuHL0EiQ

======
lazylizard
how about instead of only using my friend's internet connection,give an use a
gae app's, just like gaeproxy/goagent?

~~~
lazylizard
ooops. i meant "give an option to use a gae app's, just like gaeproxy/goagent"

